# Summer Quilting



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

As I have had a little time on my hands this summer, and my best friend got her Master's Degree, one of my summer projects was a quilt for her. The back is just made from the left-over fabric from the front.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Pretty!!  I like the soft colors.


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

Very Pretty. I'm sure that your friend will love it! 

(Do you need another best friend?)


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

sem said:


> (Do you need another best friend?)


hehehe. She needs all the friends she can get.. her family is the most psychotic, non-supportive... ok.. I'll stop there.. 
anyway, she got her BS, and MS in fluid mechanics, and is now working on her PHD, they have never been to any of her graduations, and even though she is 38, they want her to move back home, quit school & work, get married, have kids etc, and won't talk w/her until she does. and nope, no weird ethnic issues, they are all American. 
They don't support anything to do with her life, and I thought someone should, hence the quilt.


----------

